# 5 irons at the moon.......



## Junior (Jan 25, 2016)

My iron play is not that strong.  I dont hit as many greens as i should do and dont make many birdies at all....I'm trying to get a bit more width to my swing and eventually want to get my left arm along my shoulder plane to swing the club up and down the line.....if you know what i mean. 

As you can see from a video i took tonight, my swing is short and flat.......It might take a while.  Help, tips and guidance welcome.....








http://vid1019.photobucket.com/albu...obile Uploads/20160125_194412_zpsj5tqs4b0.mp4


----------



## Odvan (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm no expert Andy so won't comment on the swing question but by god, that thumbnail pic looks like the opening credits to 'Jurassic Poke'


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice half-swings! When are you going to 'give the ball a whack'?!!


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I'm no expert Andy so won't comment on the swing question but by god, that thumbnail pic looks like the opening credits to 'Jurassic Poke' 

Click to expand...

  Haha...i wasnt sure if it would work as a link so put the web address in too.


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Nice half-swings! When are you going to 'give the ball a whack'?!!
		
Click to expand...

I know.....the thing is, when i try to give it a whack the swing stays the same length and just becomes faster !  I dont really struggle for distance so have never really changed the length of my swing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

As you know Andy I have a short backswing too however it does look like your quite consistent and the dispersion looks ok.
How far do you hit a 5 iron? the reason I ask is because to make more birdies I find having your yardages dialled in on all irons is key,being pin high will imo always bring more birdies.
I have tried many times to lengthen my swing to no avail but I suppose its results that matter.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 26, 2016)

At address, where do you feel weight in your feet, heels, middle or toes?
You look to be reaching a bit for the ball


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

bobmac said:



			At address, where do you feel weight in your feet, heels, middle or toes?
You look to be reaching a bit for the ball


View attachment 18244

Click to expand...

My weight feels forward... balls of my feet / toes.  Thats made me think Bob as i do lose balance sometimes


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			As you know Andy I have a short backswing too however it does look like your quite consistent and the dispersion looks ok.
How far do you hit a 5 iron? the reason I ask is because to make more birdies I find having your yardages dialled in on all irons is key,being pin high will imo always bring more birdies.
I have tried many times to lengthen my swing to no avail but I suppose its results that matter.
		
Click to expand...

5i for me (flat calm day etc) is 185 yards Tony.  Im rarely massively offline, but a push and slight 'over draw' does kick in, and i have to rely on getting it up and down a lot. 

 So have you stopping tinkering with your swing and kept going with shortgame? ....which i know is very good !


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			5i for me (flat calm day etc) is 185 yards Tony.  Im rarely massively offline, but a push and slight 'over draw' does kick in, and i have to rely on getting it up and down a lot. 

 So have you stopping tinkering with your swing and kept going with shortgame? ....which i know is very good !
		
Click to expand...

No need to change the length of swing mate if its going 185 maybe tighten the dispersion and get a repeatable shape would help.
I have been having major problems with my driving lately and its killing my scores,luckily my short game is getting even better and my putting has improved slightly so my short game is keeping me at 6.
I honestly see players up to about 12 handicap who are better drivers than me so if I can improve that I could hit cat1 this year.
Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## turkish (Jan 26, 2016)

If I could hit a 5 iron 185 yards I really wouldn't be worried about more distance. That said how is your mobility and elasticity? is it physically hard to make a full turn?

Maybe going to gym and work on that with things like resistance bands could help you be more supple and in turn give you the confidence to make a full swing in sync with?

Advice all from a high handicapper of course :-D


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I'm no expert Andy so won't comment on the swing question but by god, that thumbnail pic looks like the opening credits to 'Jurassic Poke' 

Click to expand...

.....oh and why bother with the opening  scene, surely you just fast forward to the best bits


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ive got a pretty short swing, nothing wrong with that, less to go wrong. 185 with a 5 iron is fine is that carry?


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ive got a pretty short swing, nothing wrong with that, less to go wrong. 185 with a 5 iron is fine is that carry?
		
Click to expand...

 I guess sub-consciously I have adjusted to a short swing to trying and keep the ball straight......doesn't always work though, hence this thread 

Obviously its dependant upon conditions but 185 yards would be total distance on say a flat calm day with a bit of receptiveness to the green.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 26, 2016)

how tall are you?

with the iron strike issues you experience - also you run into maybes bunch more 'thin type' strikes?


----------



## Junior (Jan 26, 2016)

the_coach said:



			how tall are you?

with the iron strike issues you experience - also you run into maybes bunch more 'thin type' strikes?
		
Click to expand...

Im 6ft 5 coach.  Clubs are an inch longer.  To be honest, id say i get too steep, friends have commented that the ball also sneaks back in the stance  so my bad shots are more fats than thins. 

I'm going to try and stand a bit taller at address and get my arms up and along my shoulder plane.  Any tips, swing thoughts you can think of to help this?


----------



## the_coach (Jan 26, 2016)

given that's 5i and as has been said earlier in the thread here already re weight distribution "toes"

my initial thoughts would be around posture (just been speaking about this in another lounge thread)
common issue with real tall folks at 6' 5" coincidentally the very same height as the Pro (RK) I was talking about in that other thread - tallest height on the Tour over there I think is that subconsciously it often leads to making oneself 'less' tall at set-up which gives the issues of weight balance and immediate take back problems so shaft plane (am a couple inches shorter than you at just over 6' 2")

so some things (my take) to consider would to try to feel taller at set-up so less of a spine tilt from the hips up which also will put the weight back through the 'laces'
if you pause you vid when lead arm horizontal should see how much across the chest and 'back' the arms are so hands opposite the back edge of the body also the lead arm that low you won't get further in the turn as the body blocks this

if you got say a putter cover or empty sleeve box at the range get into a little ways 'taller' hips sockets upwards at address and have the putter cover/box directly behind the iron clubhead so starting back you have to keep the hands quiet and have the lead shoulder turn little ways more under - also have an alignment stick club off the right foot toes that's parallel to the ball/target line - then have a few tryouts at 'pushing' lead arm moving with lead shoulder pushing the object back just some inches kinda 6" or so, so clubhead stays a little lower little ways straighter and stop when the lead arm is first horizontal to ground you'd also look for it to be parallel to the stick/club on the ground, with around a 90Âº angle between arm & shaft check hands and handle which also would be someways off the center of chest not back some behind
(if you feeling putter head cover/sleeve box too light, get say a 6 to 8" piece of 3"by2")

have say a repeat of the above a bunch of times (say 3 to 6) to get a 'feel' and after then introduce a ball into it
will take more than a bunch of sessions to get near to feeling this is anyways 'down' a few trips to the range but guessing the weather and the off season the best to try this if you've a mind too 

you should find that the swing plane then becomes less short/flat and stuck, looking though only to a top position where the hands are just a little ways higher than the right shoulder or at least level with but with some natural width so the right thumb is still 'away' from the right shoulder with that right arm angle at elbow still fractionally short 0f 90Âº

would be my take on looking to be able to improve strike consistency and direction

currently my take would be you for sure have good hand eye coordination which has got you to the mark you are but with the current swing model it relies pretty heavy on 'pretty active hand action' through the strike which is closing the face down at a pretty fast rate on approaching the ball/sometimes not etc - so if the 'timing' is good then great you will play pretty good to target - have that 'timing' off some and you have the strike and direction issues

given height strength and swing arc distance isn't going to be any issues unless you further down the index ladder but strike and direction will likely to be - if you can get the above down the body and arms should be better connected both aways and back to ball along with the plane 
so it would  take some getting used to as that also means the hands would be a little ways quieter coming into and through the strike but then a ways easier to have both a consistent AoA and face angle

(for sure goes to be true always that PGA lesson sessions if possible and viable would be great to do)


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im 6ft 5
		
Click to expand...

I guessed you were tall.
Thats why I used Stewart Cink in the pic above who is 6'4 for comparison.
Standing a bit nearer the ball with the weight nearer the middle of your feet will definitely help with your balance


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Bob & The_coach - Range tonight to work on this.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure how helpful they are, and certainly less detailed than Coach's response, observations from Amelia as follows;

"Wow, how did he do that Daddy?"

"That one went right over the Moon!"

"That one was really, really good wasn't it?"

:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not sure how helpful they are, and certainly less detailed than Coach's response, observations from Amelia as follows;

"Wow, how did he do that Daddy?"

"That one went right over the Moon!"

"That one was really, really good wasn't it?"

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

hahahahaha - made me chuckle.  You want to take her to the range with you next time you go


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			hahahahaha - made me chuckle.  You want to take her to the range with you next time you go 

Click to expand...

I suspect the response would be slightly different. 

Where did did that go?
Are you aiming for the bay ceiling?
its still on the tee Daddy!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect the response would be slightly different. 

Where did did that go?
Are you aiming for the bay ceiling?
its still on the tee Daddy!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

When I start taking my daughter with me in the spring she'll be a better putter than me already!!! :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			hahahahaha - made me chuckle.  You want to take her to the range with you next time you go 

Click to expand...

Being laughed at by a 5yo isn't the kind of morale boost my shoddy game needs!


----------

